# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Спасут ли белорусы жизнь обвиняемым во взрыве в минском метро?

## Vanya

В Интернете начался сбор подписей под петицией, призывающей не допустить вынесения смертного приговора обвиняемым по делу о взрыве в минском метро 11 апреля 2011 года Дмитрию Коновалову и Владиславу Ковалеву. Поможет ли активность общества не допустить расстрела обвиняемых, вина которых у многих вызывает сомнение?

Уже в первые часы под петицией подписались более двух тысяч человек. Юрист и правозащитник Валентин Стефанович считает, что в данной ситуации от гражданской активности очень многое зависит.

— Судебный процесс над Коноваловым-Ковалевым впервые достаточно ярко высветил проблему смертной казни в Беларуси. Он многих белорусов заставил задуматься над происходящим, — отмечает эксперт.

Прежние случаи вынесения смертных приговоров не были настолько публичными. Этот вопрос стоял перед обществом не столь остро, как перед правозащитниками и граждан, сознательно выступающих против смертной казни.

– Сейчас в обществе очень большое недоверие к официальным результатам следствия. Вероятно, это начало движения за отмену смертной казни в Беларуси, — прогнозирует Валентин Стефанович, отмечая, что правозащитники приветствуют этот процесс.

Политолог Ольга Абрамова опасается, что гражданская активность усугубит положение обвиняемых.

— Эта гражданская инициатива ставит под вопрос и отношение власти к смертной казни, и попытку использовать процесс как способ отвлечения граждан от тех проблем, которые возникли в связи с кризисом. Все это в комплексе заставит власть вести себя в отношении вынесения приговора самым жестким образом, — полагает эксперт. – Как минимум один смертный приговор здесь уже обеспечен.

Единственное, на что, по мнению политолога, могут надеяться противники применения смертной казни в Беларуси, это на то, что бывают ситуации, когда правоохранительные органы не до конца уверены, что приговор соответствует мере вины либо вынесен в отношении реально виновного.

— В таких случаях возможна оттяжка исполнения приговора на довольно длительное время. Но и здесь обольщаться я бы не советовала, — предупреждает Ольга Абрамова. — Что касается самой активности, то люди сомневаются в том, что наказаны будут реально виновные. В ходе следствия выявилось слишком много несовпадений с наличием стопроцентной доказательной базы в отношении этих людей, слишком много вопросов.

Еще до начала судебного процесса, как показывали социологические опросы, общество было не склонно разделять изначальную позицию власти по тотальной виновности именно Коновалова и Ковалева.

— И это, кстати, говорит об изменившемся отношении к самой власти, — считает эксперт.

Петиция, под которой собираются подписи за спасение жизней обвиняемых во взрыве в минском метро Дмитрия Коновалова и Владислава Ковалева, адресована ООН и правозащитной организации Human Rights Watch.

«15 дней осталось, чтобы спасти жизни 2-х молодых людей, которых могут казнить. Многие в Беларуси считают, что эти молодые люди, обвиненные во взрыве в метро в Минске (11 апреля 2011 года), невиновны. Но прокурор хочет, чтобы 30 ноября 2011 года они были приговорены к смерти, хотя нет четких доказательств того, что это сделали именно они», - говорится в петиции.

Ее авторы рассчитывают собрать 100 тысяч подписей. 

===
Лично я подписался. Не знаю...не верю я что это они. 
*Подписаться можно* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. (вверху справа)

----------

